# Pets During Deployment?



## ktiger (11 Apr 2014)

Hello, I couldn't find a clear answer to this while searching, well at least not for the Canadian military. I'm interested in joining the military but I have pets; lizards, dogs, cats, fish. What would become of them if I was to be deployed?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Apr 2014)

What do you do now when you leave the place where you live for more than 24 hrs?

Do that 180 more times in a row.


----------



## ktiger (11 Apr 2014)

So to clarify I'd have to pay for them to stay at a pet hotel, there's no support program or anything? (I ask because the states has one)


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Apr 2014)

Feed the fish to the lizard, feed the lizard to the cat, then feed the cat to the dog.  Kennel the dog.  You're welcome.


----------



## ktiger (11 Apr 2014)

Well at least my dog lives 

Edit:I worded my search differently and found this http://pawsfordeployment.com/, not sure if they take lizards and fish though, but at least that's something.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Apr 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Feed the fish to the lizard, feed the lizard to the cat, then feed the cat to the dog.  Kennel the dog.  You're welcome.









  So inappropriate......wonderfully, _wonderfully_ inappropriate.....  :cheers:


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Apr 2014)

Oh, come on...Kat just said what we were all thinking.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Apr 2014)

:bowing:  Too kind.   :bowing:


----------



## rinoakes (11 Apr 2014)

Taking care of pets is your own responsibility. There's no support program or money for that. I put my dog in daycare - they have a military discount.


----------



## Phoenix80 (11 Apr 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Feed the fish to the lizard, feed the lizard to the cat, then feed the cat to the dog.  Kennel the dog.  You're welcome.



LOL!
Mean. )  ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (11 Apr 2014)

I was just going to suggest you put them all in the same room.....it would eventually sort itself out....


----------



## Loachman (11 Apr 2014)

Is there a good taxidermist in your area?


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Apr 2014)

ktiger said:
			
		

> So to clarify I'd have to pay for them to stay at a pet hotel, there's no support program or anything? (I ask because the states has one)



I'd say your sense of entitlement is a bit on the high side there buckwheat.

Pets are your responsibility, pure and simple.


----------



## Rigs (11 Apr 2014)

The States has a Facebook group that is voluntary and run by members to help source out temp homes for pets. There is no funding from the gov't to cover pet care while on deployment. 

In short, network with your friends.


----------



## Bluebulldog (11 Apr 2014)

I'm more surprised that a potential member is looking at joining, and his first concern is who will take care of his pets?

Hmmm....let me see if I recall that one. 

"Yeah, I was going to join the army, but you know....no one would have looked after my animals, so I basically said "no thanks"..."

Nope.....gotta be a first for me.


----------



## Flavus101 (11 Apr 2014)

Give him a break guys, it was an honest question (perhaps not something everyone is concerned about) he has his answer and there really is no point to walk all over him. Just makes you look silly.


----------



## Remius (11 Apr 2014)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> I'm more surprised that a potential member is looking at joining, and his first concern is who will take care of his pets?
> 
> Hmmm....let me see if I recall that one.
> 
> ...



Or maybe he actually did some research and most of his "first concerns" were answered to his satisfaction and asked the only question he didn't have an answer for.  :

I also recall quite a bit b***ing when they made cuts to cost moves and told everyone that moving their pets would be covered by their personal envelope.

It was a legit question.


----------



## ktiger (11 Apr 2014)

And to think I had any respect for you guys. My pets are more important to me than anything, so ya it is important to me, and if you can't relate that's your choice. I never said it would be the deciding factor, I just asked a question. What worries me more is the attitude in the forces. I don't mind the first few posts but now you guys are becoming immature idiots. By the way I'm not a guy.

See ya, I won't be checking back.


----------



## DAA (11 Apr 2014)

ktiger said:
			
		

> And to think I had any respect for you guys. My pets are more important to me than anything, so ya it is important to me, and if you can't relate that's your choice. I never said it would be the deciding factor, I just asked a question. What worries me more is the attitude in the forces. I don't mind the first few posts but now you guys are becoming immature idiots. By the way I'm not a guy.
> 
> See ya, I won't be checking back.



NO, there is no provision available for what you are asking.  You will have to find alternate care for them while you are away.

Sorry but that is just the way it is.


----------



## BorisK (11 Apr 2014)

^ Ha! 

***crickets chirping***


----------



## Infanteer (11 Apr 2014)

And answered....


----------

